
You See What You Believe - llambda
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/ulterior-motives/201308/you-see-what-you-believe
======
lutusp
Ah, yes, "psychological science".

* The "science" whose interesting published results are forgotten in a fortnight.

* The "science" that won't create testable, falsifiable theories, then abandon those that are falsified.

* The "science" that was recently described this way: "... three investigative panels today collectively find fault with the field itself. They paint an image of a "sloppy" research culture in which some scientists don't understand the essentials of statistics, journal-selected article reviewers encourage researchers to leave unwelcome data out of their papers, and even the most prestigious journals print results that are obviously too good to be true." ([http://news.sciencemag.org/people-events/2012/11/final-repor...](http://news.sciencemag.org/people-events/2012/11/final-report-stapel-affair-points-bigger-problems-social-psychology))

* The "science" that is science in name only.

